# Newbie



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey what's up? I'm Amanda, but you can call me Mandy. I'm 23 and currently stationed in Japan. This past Saturday was my first time (I was a virgin) snowboarding and granted it took me an hour to get down and I'm afraid of things that go fast and heights, it was amazing. I can't wait to go again, and I'm excited to be here to learn more about the sport!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

snowboardbunny said:


> Hey what's up? I'm Amanda, but you can call me Mandy. I'm 23 and currently stationed in Japan. This past Saturday was my first time (I was a virgin) snowboarding and granted it took me an hour to get down and I'm afraid of things that go fast and heights, it was amazing. I can't wait to go again, and I'm excited to be here to learn more about the sport!


Welcome to the forums  :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

wow japan
post some pics please of the mountains over there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> wow japan
> post some pics please of the mountains over there!


I got a few from this past time, but the next time I go I will definitely try my hardest to get some more!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

snowboardbunny said:


> I got a few from this past time, but the next time I go I will definitely try my hardest to get some more!


sweet keep us posted


----------

